# Outlook 2003 Calendar would not open events



## nipohc (Oct 14, 2007)

I have been using Outlook 2003, Windows XP SP2 on a laptopfor without any problem for 3 years. All of a sudden, I am unable to open any events on the Outlook Calendar. The error message displayed in the reading pane says," The message with restricted permission cannot be viewed in the reading pane until you verify your credentials. Open the item to read its contents and verify your credentials. The same response showed up for every existing event.

However, when I try to open the item, nothing happens. I also could not create any new events. Could not find anything in the options or setting windows that allows me to verify my credentials. I could receive and send e-mail with Outlook Mail normally. Other functions like Journal, Contacts, etc., also seem normal.

Have received many large attachments in the mail lately. Outlook.pst is 2.6 GB. Could that be the culprit?

Would appreciate any suggestions for resolution.

-nipohc


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Try disabling the good desktop search add-on in outlook to see if that resolves the issue.

TOOLS>OPTIONS>OTHER>ADVANCED OPTIONS>ADD-IN MANAGER, then uncheck the add-in you want to disable, click OK and restart Outlook.


----------



## nipohc (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi djaburg,

Thanks for your tips on a possible resolution. But the problem went away just as suddently yesterday and it seemed to coincide with the auto-installation of a Windows Update KB967715, which is supposed to correct incomplete disabling of AutoRun.

So I did not have a chance to test your suggestions. If the problem recurs, this will be the first thing I try.

Have a good day!

niphoc


----------

